# Wanted Quick Overnight stop midway Calais-Strasbourg



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

As it say really 

Competing in WRC France at the end of the month and looking for a stop for a few hours on the way back from Strasbourg to the ferry in Calais via the Luxembourg route

Will be a late arrival. early depart, so a site is not a lot of use,, just spent a few hours on the site finder, but nothing spring out as being suitable

Has anyone found a useful stop that may work

TIA


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It really depends on what you mean by the "Luxembourg route".

One aire that you might consider is Stenay:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=533

Only problem is that it's so pleasant that you'll not want to get away early in the morning. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stopover*

 Ciao, there is a big motorway service area just over the border into Belgium from Luxembourg. Have stopped over there quite a few times safely, in the company of lots of Dutch caravanners.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys

The idea of the "Luxembourg route". is to save aprox £200 worth of French tolls 8O if Michelin maps is to be believed !!

Going that way only adds about 3/4 of a hour, and as its the MH and trailer + another vehicle,, 


Eddied,, Recon that's Aire de Hondelange,, ?? That may work OK ,,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Theres an aire and parking at Montherme, to the west of Bertrix and the A4...

>Montherme Parking<

>Montherme Aire<

Probably a bit too far south, but the Luxembourg aire at Dudelange, just north of the Lux/France border and just off the A4 is ok for a quick overnighter as well...

>Dudelange aire<

Pete


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We always stay at a Stellplatz at the swimming baths at Merzig just off the E29 between Luxembourg and Saarlouis. It is adjacent but separated from the swimming baths car park. It has a good restaurant nearby. Opening hours for the swimming baths, and hence registration, are 10-22 Monday to Friday, 8 to 20 Sundays. However we have arrived late in the past and used the car park.
You leave a €50 deposit for the access barrier key and dump station access. Price is €6.50 per night including electric hookup.
Unfortunately the opening times for the baths means early starts are ruled out.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you all,, The ideas are most welcome 

Its will be only a quick overnight stop ! 
Hoping to get away from Strasbourg around 18,00, on Sunday ! for the ferry back at 13,00, Monday as a stop about 3/4 hours along the route would be good, 


Aire de Hondelange is looking good at present, unless i can find another about a hour or so further north ??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

I use the Luxembourg route to save on toll costs.

Calais - Lille (newly surfaced road) - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - D955 - Chateau Salins - Saverne - Strasbourg - no tolls at all.

I have spent a night at a motorway service area called "Spy" in Belgium, not in the lorry park, just adjacent to the fuel station. Well lit and I did not feel at all worried there. I think SPY is about 175 miles from Calais.

Russell


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

We always stop in Remich a great site at the Marina..


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Stopover*



eddied said:


> Ciao, there is a big motorway service area just over the border into Belgium from Luxembourg. Have stopped over there quite a few times safely, in the company of lots of Dutch caravanners.
> saluti,
> eddied


not sure if this is the same one we stayed on this summer but I thought that it was the last services in Luxembourg rather than the first one in Belgium.

Loads of motorhomes overnighting (probably 30, 40 +) when we pulled up at 1am.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

There is indeed another spacious service area going North. Name escapes me, but begins with 'W'.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao mavisangelica, I know the one you mean, but that's nnnot the one I meant - The last one in Lux going North is just tooo busy and crowded for a stopover.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Tolls*

Thanks you all



Rapide561 said:


> .
> 
> I have spent a night at a motorway service area called "Spy" in Belgium, not in the lorry park, just adjacent to the fuel station. Well lit and I did not feel at all worried there. I think SPY is about 175 miles from Calais.
> 
> Russell


Looking like Spy it is then, looks a good target for the trip back


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SPY*

Hi

When you arrive at Spy, keep to the left of the petrol filling station as you drive in. The is a parking area there, fairly quiet and well lit. The lorry park is likely to be packed, espcially mid week.

Russell


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

The Aire at HAN SUR LESSE is about 4 miles off the A4 and almost half way between Calais and Strasbourg. Very quiet village, plenty of room and the 2 times we stayed there free.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: SPY*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> When you arrive at Spy, keep to the left of the petrol filling station as you drive in. The is a parking area there, fairly quiet and well lit. The lorry park is likely to be packed, espcially mid week.
> 
> Russell


Just a update,, The lorry area at Spy was packed last Sunday evening around 23,00 ish, even the area to the left of the pumps was busy !! and not enough space for the 3 units !!

Carried on to the next Arie, (aprox 10 miles back up towards Lille) and stayed their the night, no problem


----------

